# Time-warp base lodges



## St. Jerry (Sep 21, 2014)

Base lodges that take you back to the 70s or earlier as they probably have not seen a new coat of paint since then:

What comes to mind:

MRG (of course)

Gore (circa 1965)

Powder Mountain, UT (probably dunzo in a year or two with the new owners)

Pico (love the giant fireplace)

Spruce at Stowe (not!)


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 21, 2014)

Smuggs - Sterling/Madonna 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2014)

Magic 
Parts of Wildcat lodge


----------



## HowieT2 (Sep 21, 2014)

Mt Ellen.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Sep 21, 2014)

Snow RIdge 
The Mighty Dry Hill
Hickory
Labrador
Song Mtn
Toggenburg
Camp Fortune in the Gatineau
Edelweiss in the Gatineau
Mont Blanc near Tremblant 
Macauley Mtn 
Woods Valley


----------



## legalskier (Sep 21, 2014)

Discovery, Belleayre


----------



## Cornhead (Sep 21, 2014)

Snow Ridge

Plattekill is another.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2014)

Suicide Six


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 21, 2014)

A-basin


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 21, 2014)

Elk
Black (NH)

Loveland


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2014)

K-1
Snowshed
Ramshead


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Mansfield


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Bromley

Stratton


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Middlebury College Snowbowl (although they did expand the lodge several years ago). It still has the same look & feel.


----------



## machski (Sep 21, 2014)

Barker Pub at Sunday River.  They did renovate a bit last year if I remember but did a good job making feel like it hadn't changed.  Parts of the Sugarloaf base lodge too.  Governor Adams at Loon and Camp3 lodge.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2014)

MidBurke Lodge. Better get there soon....


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 21, 2014)

Is white cap at Sunday River still painted that ugly shade of 60's-70's era green?

I remember that being one of the more dated lodges


----------



## canobie#1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Black Mountain NH

Wildcat NH

Yawgoo Valley


----------



## jimk (Sep 21, 2014)

Of the one's mentioned, I like Suicide Six, MRG, and Arapahoe Basin for old lodges that are quite well kept and nice, rather than tired.
I hate to say it, but there are more time warp lodges than not:razz:
Did anyone mention Hunter Mtn yet?
Old school Hall of Fame inside the huge Hunter base lodge:


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Is white cap at Sunday River still painted that ugly shade of 60's-70's era green?
> 
> I remember that being one of the more dated lodges



Maybe I'm wrong but that is circa 1980's. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 21, 2014)

Yea, that's right. It wasn't built until the late 80's, but IMHO it looks like the color scheme you'd see from that era. Definitely dated.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yea, that's right. It wasn't built until the late 80's, but IMHO it looks like the color scheme you'd see from that era. Definitely dated.



That paint was probably on sale...




Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2014)

Mid-Burke at least for this year.


.......


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 21, 2014)

Are you looking for lodges that are just non-modern, or also in disrepair?  I interpreted "have not seen a new coat of paint <in a long time>" in the OP to mean disrepair.  
Personally I like very old lodges that are well maintained.  The lodges at Mansfield and A-basin are two that stand out to me.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 21, 2014)

skifastr said:


> Personally I like very old lodges that are well maintained.  The lodges at Mansfield and A-basin are two that stand out to me.



A-Basin just redid their lodge this year. Well at least the 6th Alley Bar, which for most of their clients is the only part that matters


----------



## dlague (Sep 21, 2014)

dlague said:


> Mid-Burke at least for this year.
> 
> 
> .......



Forgot about Black Mountain in NH


.......


----------



## tree_skier (Sep 21, 2014)

Sundance at Snow
Willard


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 21, 2014)

I've never researched when Plattekill was built, but that place teleports you back to the 1950s or 1960s (I'm assuming or course, given I wasnt born).  It's not just the lodge, it's the fact that you practically park on top of the ski lifts.


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> A-Basin just redid their lodge this year. Well at least the 6th Alley Bar, which for most of their clients is the only part that matters



Totally forgot about that, and I was even there in April. The new bar is nice but I miss the big ass old round tables and lounge chairs.


----------



## machski (Sep 21, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Yea, that's right. It wasn't built until the late 80's, but IMHO it looks like the color scheme you'd see from that era. Definitely dated.



It was repainted 2 years ago or so.  Looks better now but still a bit of a lost base lodge.


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 21, 2014)

jimk said:


> Of the one's mentioned, I like Suicide Six, MRG, and Arapahoe Basin for old lodges that are quite well kept and nice, rather than tired.
> I hate to say it, but there are more time warp lodges than not:razz:
> Did anyone mention Hunter Mtn yet?
> Old school Hall of Fame inside the huge Hunter base lodge:



Bathrooms are still from the 60's! Yet to be updated except for the hand dryers...


----------



## buellski (Sep 21, 2014)

Whaleback


----------



## Brad J (Sep 21, 2014)

Gunstock, Older lodge at Cannon, Old lodge at Wildcat next to old Gondola


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2014)

Brad J said:


> Gunstock, Older lodge at Cannon, Old lodge at Wildcat next to old Gondola



Gunstock is the real deal. Love the stone. I never liked the Cannon lodge on Peabody side. I know it's changed a lot for the better. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## SkiingInABlueDream (Sep 21, 2014)

Oh, Im surprised no one's mentioned the Stateside & Tramside lodges at Jay prior to their respective teardown and general build-up.


----------



## deadheadskier (Sep 21, 2014)

Surprised no one has mentioned Pat's Peak base lodge.  That might be my favorite base lodge in all of New England.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Cochran's.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2014)

skifastr said:


> Oh, Im surprised no one's mentioned the Stateside & Tramside lodges at Jay prior to their respective teardown and general build-up.



The Stateside was a dump. 


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 21, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Pat's Peak base lodge.  That might be my favorite base lodge in all of New England.



Another good one. Very cool place.


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 22, 2014)

Spruce Lodge at Sunapee
Mohawk Mountain CT
Mount Southington CT
Madonna @ Smuggs


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Pat's Peak base lodge.  That might be my favorite base lodge in all of New England.



The lodge used to be up hill from where it is now and they actually moved it. They didn't build a totally new one but I think they built one new level then craned the old one on top.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 22, 2014)

deadheadskier said:


> Surprised no one has mentioned Pat's Peak base lodge.  That might be my favorite base lodge in all of New England.



I took the "time-warp" thing to read more as a negative...  I think the base lodge at Pats is a great example of how a base lodge should look.  I love the timber-frame and the big stone fireplace.  Even though it's older, it's a pretty nice lodge.  




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 22, 2014)

Can't get any earlier than Cannons lodges.The Tram base and summit station were built when the original tram was installed in 1938.Both have had alterations and additions.The Old Peabody lodge was built around 1953 I believe.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2014)

Can't believe no one has mention Berkshire East.


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 22, 2014)

wa-loaf said:


> Can't believe no one has mention Berkshire East.




With all the recent renovations/expansions it's not really in time-warp mode anymore.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 22, 2014)

WoodCore said:


> With all the recent renovations/expansions it's not really in time-warp mode anymore.



Ah, guess I haven't been there in a couple years.


----------



## bigbog (Sep 22, 2014)

machski said:


> .....Parts of the Sugarloaf base lodge too...



Most notably the men's(and probably women's) restroom(s)...;-)


----------



## catskillman (Sep 22, 2014)

jimk said:


> Of the one's mentioned, I like Suicide Six, MRG, and Arapahoe Basin for old lodges that are quite well kept and nice, rather than tired.
> I hate to say it, but there are more time warp lodges than not:razz:
> Did anyone mention Hunter Mtn yet?
> Old school Hall of Fame inside the huge Hunter base lodge:



The Hunter bar has these lights suspended from the ceiling that are from the 60's.  different colors and most without bulbs.  Hope they never get rid of them.....


----------



## WoodCore (Sep 22, 2014)

Bousquet! That lodge is stuck in a serious time-warp.


----------



## Bostonian (Sep 22, 2014)

Wildcat, Gunstock, and Nashoba!


----------



## witch hobble (Sep 22, 2014)

When I first went to Bretton Woods it was like a time warp to the future for me.


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 22, 2014)

Does anyone else still have trough urinals? I think not. MRG wins


----------



## jimk (Sep 22, 2014)

skifastr said:


> Are you looking for lodges that are just non-modern, or also in disrepair?  I interpreted "have not seen a new coat of paint <in a long time>" in the OP to mean disrepair.
> Personally I like very old lodges that are well maintained.  The lodges at Mansfield and A-basin are two that stand out to me.



Only shot I have handy of Arapahoe Basin lodge from a drive-by about five years ago.  It's bigger and better than it looks in this pic, cool old wood beam work on the inside.  From the A-Basin website:  The current A-Frame lodge in the base area was once a missile testing facility. 


BTW, this was my little recap of my impressions of Arapahoe Basin.  Great place, kind of the MRG of CO:

Scenic and steep, A-Basin opened for skiing in 1946 and is deservedly referred to as The Legend. The retro A-Frame base lodge once served as a missile testing facility. The massive interior wood beam framework could withstand a direct hit from a missile or an avalanche.:smile:

A-Basin is perched on the western flank of the Continental Divide just across from Loveland Pass. The first thing you’ll notice descending from the pass on US Highway 6 is the hike-to extreme terrain of the precipitous 13,000 foot East Wall. It towers over a choice selection of lift served options from corduroy cruisers on the Lenawee and Norway Faces, to world class black diamond bump runs in the Pallavicini trail pod, to the wide open ridges of Montezuma Bowl. An expert would never tire of this place, but there are also enough easy runs to provide a novice with a couple days of fun.

On sunny days rip cord down sweet upper-intermediate groomers off Norway and Lenawee chairs, both with about 1,000 feet of vertical. There are nice black diamond chutes off Founders Ridge in the Montezuma Bowl, also known as Zuma Cornice. They have a fun 10’ cornice drop with an awesome backdrop of Rocky Mountain vistas. During low visibility days try skirting snow fences or dip into glades like Torreys in lower Montezuma Bowl or Cabin under the Lenawee Mtn chair.  Enjoy a lunch break in the relatively new mid-mtn Black Mtn Lodge.

The impressively steep Pallavicini trail pod on the front face of the mountain contains about 20 double black diamond runs and is served by its own chairlift rising 1,329 vertical feet. Unrelenting steeps with serious moguls, this is very stout skiing!  Of course, the legit experts climb East Wall for extreme routes.

If you’re looking to test your skills or just dislike the hassle and pretension of larger resorts, check out the hardcore, yet friendly scene at A-Basin. Its 900 acres represent a condensed version of the cream of Colorado. Lift served skiing takes place between approximately 10,800 and 12,500 feet. Hiking the East Wall can add another 500 vertical feet. The high elevation and mostly northern exposure make A-Basin one of the premier spring skiing destinations in the US with lifts routinely spinning into the month of June.
Here's another old photo from a few years back:  High alpine extreme terrain of East Wall to left, top part of Pali mogul terrain to center/lower right.  The base lodge is below and out of view in this picture.

Note, proudly displaying old Wildcat/No Fear sticker on my car window


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 22, 2014)

MadMadWorld said:


> Does anyone else still have trough urinals? I think not. MRG wins



And a ceramic/porcelain one at that!


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> And a ceramic/porcelain one at that!



Who takes pictures in a men's room? Isn't that against protocol?


----------



## jimk (Sep 23, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Who takes pictures in a men's room? Isn't that against protocol?


--->


Snowbasin, not me:lol:
Photo snatched off google.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2014)

jimk said:


> --->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



like the quaker oats box - infinity!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Sep 23, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> And a ceramic/porcelain one at that!



If you have to stare at another man's junk at least you do it in style.


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 23, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> And a ceramic/porcelain one at that!


I always got a kick out of the "NO DIVING" sign above the urinal. I don't think it's there anymore.


----------



## Riverskier (Sep 23, 2014)

Lost Valley in Maine. Looks EXACTLY like it did in the early 80's when I learned to ski there. Not sure it has seen a coat of paint since then.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2014)

jimk said:


> --->
> View attachment 13782
> 
> Snowbasin, not me:lol:
> Photo snatched off google.



Snowbasin is WAY overdone...more so than Deer Valley.  It just seems so out of place.


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Who takes pictures in a men's room? Isn't that against protocol?



Touche.  I looked it up on Google.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 23, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> Touche.  I looked it up on Google.



Actually who looks up men's room pictures on the internet?


----------



## Puck it (Sep 23, 2014)

Cannon old/new Lodges


----------



## skiberg (Sep 23, 2014)

These type of resorts always seem to be my favorites. I love the places that are just ski areas and not much else.

La reserve
whitewater
a-basin
mid-Burke (technically not a base lodge, but my favorite).
owls head 
mt. Spokane
pats peak
Berkshire east
49 degrees north


----------



## thetrailboss (Sep 23, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Actually who looks up men's room pictures on the internet?



:lol:  I figured that MRG's urinal would be online and it was.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 14, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> I always got a kick out of the "NO DIVING" sign above the urinal. I don't think it's there anymore.


 
It's still there, but the paint color's been updated.


----------



## dlague (Oct 14, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> MidBurke Lodge. Better get there soon....
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone



+1  That one is old and has dust from the 70's

Others for me - Black Mountain- NH, Whaleback, Owls Head (including their trails side apartments/condos), Magic


----------



## xwhaler (Oct 14, 2014)

Bolton Valley, Smuggs

Some new/nice/architecturally pleasing lodges=Saddleback, BMOM, Dartmouth Skiway


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 17, 2014)

ThinkSnow said:


> It's still there, but the paint color's been updated.



You call it updated....I call it modernized MRG style


----------



## darent (Oct 18, 2014)

Timberline Lodge at Mt Hood, an original WPA project


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 18, 2014)

darent said:


> Timberline Lodge at Mt Hood, an original WPA project



Pretty scary lodge too


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 19, 2014)

I came on here to say Hickory and Willard: Two lodges with open fireplaces in the center of the room (which I consider to be awesome in this overly litigious world), but I see they've already been mentioned.

I would like to say that Royal Mountain, NY has a retro lodge and a trough urinal, so MRG doesn't have a monopoly on seeing other dudes' schlongs.


----------



## ceo (Oct 20, 2014)

My first thought when I stopped for lunch at the Mt. Ellen base lodge last year was "Wow, this place clearly hasn't changed a bit since the 60s.". My second thought was "And neither has the food." :-/

The Old Peabody (excuse me, "Notchview") lodge at Cannon has actually seen a fair bit of rearrangement in the years I've been skiing there, but still has the same feel. More so, I feel, than the Tramway lodges. New Peabody still feels like the generic low bidder state contract box it was in 1975 despite the addition of the Cannonball Pub and the better food.

The Sugarloaf lodge is completely different from how it was in 1977. The new lodge was more or less constructed over the old one (I remember seeing the new steel columns sticking out of the roof of the old lodge), which probably explains some of the more peculiar aspects of its layout.

The one or two times I've skied Waterville as an adult, the lodge seemed completely familiar from when we went there sometimes when I was a small child. The nursery was even in the same place.  That was quite a few years ago; I've no idea what it's like now.


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2014)

Northeast Slopes - brings the word "shack" to mind.  It's loved and cared for.  It's a place to warm up, get a hot cocoa and change your wet gear.  That's about it.





I'm sure a lot of the community Maine areas will count as well.


----------



## billski (Oct 20, 2014)

thetrailboss said:


> :lol:  I figured that MRG's urinal would be online and it was.


Yeah, that's too bad.  It was a pretty good private joke while it lasted...."no jumping"!


----------



## MadMadWorld (Oct 20, 2014)

billski said:


> Northeast Slopes - brings the word "shack" to mind.  It's loved and cared for.  It's a place to warm up, get a hot cocoa and change your wet gear.  That's about it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Cozy


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 20, 2014)

Norwich University ski area (NELSAP). Thats the main offices & ticket window you're looking at, the base lodge is on your right. Benches along the walls inside with a pot belly stove in the middle. Room for maybe a dozen. No services.


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 24, 2014)

Can anyone guess?


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 24, 2014)

ThinkSnow said:


> Can anyone guess?


Valley House


----------



## billski (Oct 24, 2014)

S6


----------



## ThinkSnow (Oct 24, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Valley House


 Yes, perhaps with the original paint color here.


----------

